# UKBC heats



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Spent a few hours in TY Soho today following the UKBC heats. Had a good chat to Maxwell about water too.

Anyone else following?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Only on twitter...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Olivia from Ozone was really good. I'd like to see her go far.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That Dan dude,

Juniper berry giving a gin like bitterness, infused into double cream with peppercorns and a pommegranate infusion, all combined in the nutribullet, then strained and added to the espresso!!

\_(")_/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotford said:


> Olivia from Ozone was really good. I'd like to see her go far.


Her dad is on here


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Her dad is on here


Really? Who?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> Olivia from Ozone was really good. I'd like to see her go far.


Her dad was there giving her support. Me.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

dwalsh1 said:


> Her dad was there giving her support. Me.


I was sat with the Caravan guys, if I'd know I'd have come said hi!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotford said:


> I was sat with the Caravan guys, if I'd know I'd have come said hi!


Same. I was with Ozone.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Question is @dwalsh1 does she pull better shots than you?


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> Question is @dwalsh1 does she pull better shots than you?


The silence is deafening ;-P


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

dwalsh1 said:


> Her dad was there giving her support. Me.


That is so cool !!!! Nice.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Question is @dwalsh1 does she pull better shots than you?





AMCD300 said:


> The silence is deafening ;-P


Haha that depends. If she's on the Strada then yes. If she's on the Legend then no.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

@dwalsh1 I just watched her on Livestream - she was amazing. You are clearly very proud and she should be also for that clean, confident and authoritative performance (is that the right word?!). I haven't seen the whole day 1 event and I am not a judge, neither did I taste any of the goodies Olivia served up but I hope she does well. Love to taste the nectarine signature cup...

http://livestream.com/accounts/571321/events/4834295


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

AMCD300 said:


> @dwalsh1 I just watched her on Livestream - she was amazing. You are clearly very proud and she should be also for that clean, confident and authoritative performance (is that the right word?!). I haven't seen the whole day 1 event and I am not a judge, neither did I taste any of the goodies Olivia served up but I hope she does well. Love to taste the nectarine signature cup...
> 
> http://livestream.com/accounts/571321/events/4834295


Thanks. I appreciate your comments. I tried watching it but it kept buffering. I was with her all morning prepping and dialling in the grinder (Ozone brought their own and pre heated the burrs well in advance) I was well nervous watching her. She said her espresso shots run to fast so it went against her but still scored high marks but I fear not high enough







Felt like I competed.


----------



## oliviariawalsh (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for your support!! Was a pretty terrifying experience for a first timer. I'll be more than happy to serve you my signature drink if you pop into ozone!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

oliviariawalsh said:


> Thanks for your support!! Was a pretty terrifying experience for a first timer. I'll be more than happy to serve you my signature drink if you pop into ozone!


Might just take you up on that


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I was livetweeting from mid morning. Tried a few of the espressos and milk drinks. Given the number of first time competitors, I thought the standard was really high.

I'm now on the train on my way in to take over livetweeting at some point today.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@The Systemic Kid

Recognise the ginger judge at 14 mins ish...

http://livestream.com/accounts/571321/events/4834295


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to see Casper in the thick of it.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

oliviariawalsh said:


> Thanks for your support!! Was a pretty terrifying experience for a first timer. I'll be more than happy to serve you my signature drink if you pop into ozone!


Seen the current leaderboard?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

oliviariawalsh said:


> Thanks for your support!! Was a pretty terrifying experience for a first timer. I'll be more than happy to serve you my signature drink if you pop into ozone!


well done, next year you will smash it, but still fingers crossed


----------



## oliviariawalsh (Feb 18, 2016)

I've just seen it... Still hope I guess!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

oliviariawalsh said:


> Thanks for your support!! Was a pretty terrifying experience for a first timer. I'll be more than happy to serve you my signature drink if you pop into ozone!


That would be great!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

She didn't win but she made the cover







https://www.londoncoffeefestival.com/Journal/March-2016/2016?dm_i=1FGM,43WT4,9VF151,EWPAT,1


----------

